# Taking My Label Making To A New Level



## Waldo (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm just all a twitter......It's going to be here tomorrow !!!!!










Your order from the HP Home &amp; Home Office Store is on its way! Your chosen shipping method is *standard 5-7 business days*<SUP></SUP>. You can use the tracking numbers below to check your order status. Please retain packing lists for your records and mail-in rebates.


We have built your order number *H102294917* to the following specifications:


- *HP Pavilion a6250t PC*
- Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
- Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo processor E4600 (2.4GHz)
- 3GB DDR2-667MHz dual channel SDRAM (2x1024,2x512)
- 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 8500GT, DVI-I, TV-out, HDMI
- No Modem
- 320GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive
- LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive
- 15-in-1 memory card reader, 1394, 2 USB, audio
- ATSC-NTSC TV tuner with PVR, FM tuner, remote
- Integrated 7.1 channel sound w/front audio ports
- No additional security software (60-day Norton Internet Security trial)
- Microsoft(R) Works 8.0
- HP wireless keyboard and HP wireless optical mouse
- HP Pocket Media Drive bay





We will deliver it to:


*
<TABLE>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>Walter J James</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>2270 Helmich Dr</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Benton, AR 72019</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*


To purchase any additional products, please visit the HP Home &amp; Home Office Store. To get your order status, click on the link above. To see our return and exchange policy, please click here.


We hope your visit has been enjoyable. Come back soon!


*HP Home &amp; Home Office Store *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's Waldo's PC 






Well that looks snicker'n snot Waldo! It should last about...... oh....... 6 months before it's outdated



At least it seems that way sometimes doesn't it. When I think about what I ran even 10 years ago, I'm amazed how far we have come..... but do they really run that much faster today? But what they do is amazing. 


Great going and good luck with it!

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 9, 2008)

Everything is there....But...NO MODEM....How ill you keep intouch????


----------



## rem1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Waldo that unit ought to be faster than greasedlightning. With a fast printer your label making might keep up with your wine making.



Enjoy.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2008)

Now thats a nice computer! 320 gigs, thats a lot buddy. I have about 14 of these but I store movies on them and each 1 takes up 4.36 gigs or less. Plus I have about 65 gigs of music. Do you keep music or the such that you need this massive hard drive?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 9, 2008)

Wade you would love my one server. It has a terrabyte of drive space in a raid array. You can lose a drive and it keeps on a ticking until you replace the bad one and it repairs itself on the fly. I probably have a bit of overkill in my single man office. Three severs and 4 workstations. They run 4 versions of the same program so I can open older house plans without needing to change anything. And then there are the computers in the house - 5 of them in there. The youngest just got his new one-better last a while Dell 2.66 Duo Core with 4 gig memory, Vista Premium, just a 250 gig HD, DVD drive, 512 MB nVidia 8600GT video card and a 20 inch "free" flat panel monitor. It came with a cheap laser printer and Works 8.5 for homework. Now his big brother the computer geek is jealous.


I have motives for getting him this powerhouse. He is an artitist guy. The kid does pencil drawings to rival some pretty good artists. He loves 3-d modeling of game characters and is pretty darned good with Autodesk 3-DS Max. His big brother helps teach him the basics and he just does it naturally. His computer gave up on him in October and he wanted one for Christmas. I got it for him about November 15 and he patiently waited for it until Christmas.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2008)

That server would be nice as i have to switch out a hardrive if that movie is on another drive but that takes no time at all. My desktop is about 7 years old but it works great(knock on wood). It was top of the line at the time and we had to replace the old 21 monitor with a 19" flat panel early last year and that leaves me a lot more room on my desk. Other than that i have 2 Compaq Presario Duo Cores with XP as I didnt want the newer Windows so I had to search around quite a bit to get it without that. Works for me just fine. Just need to get rid of this stupid new router as its slower than the older 1 that crapped out. Im hoping that ATT comes in my area very soon with Uverse and then Ill switch back to them with all my services and get their free wireless router and modem in one.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang, apple. That's one heavy setup. RAID 1 or 5 or 10?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 10, 2008)

Waldo, looks like a great system, bet your like a kid on his birthday, cant wait to get home!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2008)

PeterZ said:


> Dang, apple. That's one heavy setup. RAID 1 or 5 or 10?




Just a simple RAID 5,RAID 1 is just mirrored drives. I've used them in the past, but when one goes down it's a pain having to replace the drive and wait for the mirrors to rebuild. Much more seamless with RAID 5.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 10, 2008)

WoW!!!


Waldo you are going to have some fun with your new computer!!! Nice






Ramona


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 10, 2008)

rem1 said:


> Waldo that unit ought to be faster than greasedlightning. With a fast printer your label making might keep up with your wine making.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.




Waldo, you got us concerned! With all that speed you will be looking for fast wine aging too! And, without a modem NW is right. You won't be able to keep in touch!






Have fun!*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Everything is there....But...NO MODEM....How ill you keep intouch????




Waldo is probably using "The Dixie Chicks", you know, broadband.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 10, 2008)

Man!! You young guys sure lost me with those computers. There's not enough space left in my head for all that tech talk. I'll just stick with my little old laptop!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 11, 2008)

hannabarn said:


> Man!! You young guys sure lost me with those computers. There's not enough space left in my head for all that tech talk. I'll just stick with my little old laptop!!!!




Is that the same as DSL wireless ?


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 11, 2008)

That's it Waldo!! Do they have that in Arkansas already???

*Edited by: hannabarn *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 11, 2008)

OK folks......Im off here for and going to start the install of the new puter here in a bit so i may be off line for a while till I get it all set up and all my files/settings transferred from old computer


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

We will see you on the other side Waldo! May the move be swift and sucessful!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, thus far it has been slow and frustrating.....Not sure if I am going to like this Vista. Not much I had on my other system will run on it. My Broadband wireless adapter (2Wire)would not work and had to buy a new one to get online. My Print Shop, Nero, Showbiz, and many other programs will not run on Vista......Bought a Belking easy transfer usb cable to transfer a lot of my files and settings from my old system to the new one and so far it has not done crapola except to keep giving me error messages .....But im going to hang in there and keep plugging away for a while longer before i pack it all up and ship it back to HP or make them send me the XP operating system,


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear things aren't going well Waldo. I don't dare upgrade my main workstation yet- I certainly don't want Vista. I had been toying with getting a Dell Quadcore system with at least 4 GB memory and dual nVidia Quadro 1700 cards. If I do get it,I will use Windows XP 64 bit Professional.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 12, 2008)

" No comprendo"


Our computer was making a nasty sound yesterday morning...shut her down and it restarted with out the grinding. We looked a new computer at the store yesteday...a DELL,it had a 22" screen and Vista...I shrugged and thought..."these old brains can't do this"..we walked away....


I know the day will soon come that I have to upgrade to a new computer...but..."Please God!!!" "Let me get our taxes done and then go on from there."


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear your having so many issues Waldo. My wife got a laptop for Christmas and the first thing we did was to get Vista off of it and installed Windows XP on it, no problems since.

Appleman: For drafting, get the quad if you can. we have one and it's amaxing! Warning: Get all the fans you can get! Along with a liquid cooling system, they run very hot.

NW: Sounds like you just need a new fan installed...... $30 bucks or less if you can do it yourself...... (realistically $8 if you can do it yourself)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 12, 2008)

NW: Sounds like you just need a new fan installed...... $30 bucks or less if you can do it yourself...... (realistically $8 if you can do it yourself)











A fan??? Where do I get one???


I hear something running in there...I thought it might be a fan...I never shut this computer off...It's been running for 4+ years...It hibernates when not in use. 


I will look into that....it's an HP.... Usually when you call tech support they want $50 bucks and can't talk English....


I am going out on a limb here the last couple days...I lost the front and largest burner on my stove.... under a glass top...I ordered an element and plan to install it myself...My husband said "Good Luck"...[I think he will help me] The darn repair men want $140 to show up....







Hope my computer hangs in there....I like my old girl....as big and clumsy and awkward as she is.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 12, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> " No comprendo"
> 
> 
> Our computer was making a nasty sound yesterday morning...shut her down and it restarted with out the grinding. We looked a new computer at the store yesteday...a DELL,it had a 22" screen and Vista...I shrugged and thought..."these old brains can't do this"..we walked away....
> ...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2008)

NW, you can get a new fan from any computer store like circuit city, staples, anything like that or any local place that fixes computers. Thats whats good about desktops, everything is replaceable. 
Waldo, sorry to hear about this and this is why I strayed from Vista and bought the last 2 laptops I could find that had XP on them, not to mention they were on sale at BJ's. If you have an XP disk, call Microsoft and see if you can un install Vista and load in that XP. I did this with my sons old desktop that had 2000 pro on it and I didnt like it at all. They walked me through the registration part over the phone as they had to plug in the #'s them selves cause it was a previously used disk. Good luck buddy.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2008)

NW, if you want I can hook you up with the guy who built our computer. He used to be the tech contractor in our building, so I knew I could trust him. Haven't had a moment's trouble with ours in the years we've had it. He gave me quotes for several different sized and I went one level up from what I thought we'd need. It's a whole lot cheaper than going to the store to buy one. Everyone once in a while I take it to him to clean it up and upgrade anything I want on it.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 13, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Well, thus far it has been slow and frustrating.....Not sure if I am going to like this Vista. Not much I had on my other system will run on it. My Broadband wireless adapter (2Wire)would not work and had to buy a new one to get online. My Print Shop, Nero, Showbiz, and many other programs will not run on Vista......Bought a Belking easy transfer usb cable to transfer a lot of my files and settings from my old system to the new one and so far it has not done crapola except to keep giving me error messages .....But im going to hang in there and keep plugging away for a while longer before i pack it all up and ship it back to HP or make them send me the XP operating system,




Waldo, Do you have a grandchild living near you? No I'm not kidding! They are breathing the cyber stuff before they are 5..... 


There are ways to run both XP and Vista on the same computer, I'm sure there are those on this forum who know how better than I butthe article in the Feb issue of "Computer Shopper" called "dual-boot" your PCdescribes it. If you want to DIY and don't have access to that, PM me andI'll fax or scan it to you.


----------



## masta (Jan 14, 2008)

If you plan to buy a new PC from one of the main big players you can still order a machine from Dell with XP instead of the new problem child named Vista!


----------



## joeswine (Jan 14, 2008)

I,AM SO CONFUSED


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2008)

Jack on Rainy said:


> There are ways to run both XP and Vista on the same computer, I'm sure there are those on this forum who know how better than I butthe article in the Feb issue of "Computer Shopper" called "dual-boot" your PCdescribes it. If you want to DIY and don't have access to that, PM me andI'll fax or scan it to you.






Unless Waldo has programs that only run in Vista or needs some of the new features, there is no reason to use Dual Boot. He has slightly older software and incompatible hardware that is making his transition difficult. He can simply get the new computer setup with XP and be done with the bulk of the problems. 


Dual Boot brings it's own headaches. It can be useful if you have a machine that is used almost exclusively for 2 different purposes. If that makes sense. Let's say you wanted to use new features of Vista and bought all new software for it. You would want to use Vista. But then 8 hours out of the day you use an older program that hasn't been ported or rewritten for Vista. Along with that you have a hardware dongle and printer that don't support anything bit XP. In that case you set up the computer for dual boot. Boot it up for the 8 hours with XP and then after hours when you want Vista, reboot into Vista and use that- without the older program,dongle and printer.


Should be clear as mud by now!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## joeswine (Jan 14, 2008)

is this the same thing my wife and I have to different harddrives installed one has her programs and the other has mine,same thing?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2008)

It sounds like you guys just have 2 different users set up. You each have your own settings and programs, but they all reside on the same computer using the same drives(but it could be different).


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 14, 2008)

appleman said:


> Unless Waldo has programs that only run in Vista or needs some of the new features, there is no reason to use Dual Boot. He has slightly older software and incompatible hardware that is making his transition difficult. He can simply get the new computer setup with XP and be done with the bulk of the problems. </font>
> </font>
> Dual Boot brings it's own headaches.</font>



I agree 100% with this Apleman, just Format C:/ ............. Re-install XP and get it over with........ Much simpler than dealing with Vista and it's issues with backwards compatibilities........


----------



## masta (Jan 14, 2008)

Since it is a new machine that came with XP won't he have to purchase a new licensed copy of XP to replace the Vista? My understanding is that XP can only be loaded one time since Mr Softie finally was able to stop folks from sharing and stealing a copy of Windows.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 14, 2008)

I had to call tech support to reinstall. they gave me another group of numbers to put in in order to use my registered copy. I don't know if registering your copy has anything to do with it or not, they didn't seem to make a big deal of it.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 14, 2008)

Not so! Iupgraded toXP when I had my Dell. When I got my new custom built computer we contacted Bill Gates and got the license switched over to the new computer.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2008)

wade said:


> *If you have an XP disk, call Microsoft and see if you can un install Vista and load in that XP. I did this with my sons old desktop that had 2000 pro on it and I didnt like it at all. They walked me through the registration part over the phone as they had to plug in the #'s them selves cause it was a previously used disk. *
> 
> [/QUOTE I did this with used version of XP from an older computer that I no longer was using and they didnt give me any problems but they did like Jobe said and gave me new set of reg #'s. I dont even think that you can get XP in stores now can you? I havent seen any in a while.
> *Edited by: wade *


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not really computer literate so this might sound like a dumb question but what would happen if you just inserted a Windows XP disc and downloaded it without going thru Microsoft??


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hana:

Not a stupid question at all....

On all installations of XP, you have to put in a serial number that unlocks the program in order to finish the install.

Microsoft, has in their upgrades, added a feature that "Authenticates" your copy of Windows XP. I have to assume, that authenticates means that (over the internet) Microsoft verifies that your copy of XP has a unique identifying serial number, and that it is identified to you, your computer or both. Without the proper serial number, you can not instal windows XP (or other versions).... If you have a bootlegged copy of windows, at some point, microsoft will find you on the internet, verify your serial number, and if found to be bootlegged, they will pull your serial number without notifying you. Upon restarting your computer, it will not start do to no operating system, do to no serial number.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for that explanation. I wasn't going to do that but I just wondered why it couldn't be done. Big brother is watching!!!


----------



## dkennedy (Jan 14, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Well, thus far it has been slow and frustrating.....Not sure if I am going to like this Vista. Not much I had on my other system will run on it. My Broadband wireless adapter (2Wire)would not work and had to buy a new one to get online. My Print Shop, Nero, Showbiz, and many other programs will not run on Vista......Bought a Belking easy transfer usb cable to transfer a lot of my files and settings from my old system to the new one and so far it has not done crapola except to keep giving me error messages .....But im going to hang in there and keep plugging away for a while longer before i pack it all up and ship it back to HP or make them send me the XP operating system,




Can you just take your hard drive out of the old box and run it in a master/slave configuration? It would sure beat the heck out of shipping the new machine back.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 15, 2008)

dkennedy, that's what I usually do when I get a new computer. I typically make the HDD from the old computer the slave, but there's no reason that the old drive can't be the master.


All in all, however, this thread is a good illustration of why I use Linux for my day-to-day home use.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2008)

PeterZ said:


> dkennedy, that's what I usually do when I get a new computer. I typically make the HDD from the old computer the slave, but there's no reason that the old drive can't be the master.




Peter the problem with using the old drive as the master in the new computer is that the windows registry would see too great of a hardware change and force you to call Microsoft to verify that you had indeed made a major hardware change. I think Waldo is in deep doo about now with that new computer - haven't heard him on here in a couple days now.


Another problem I have found with using the transfer of settings and files from an old computer is that usually I upgrade when I'm beginning to have major software issues. If you transfer settings- the old problems come forward to the new computer.




Where's Waldo?


----------



## dkennedy (Jan 15, 2008)

Well Applemman, I was thinking there was a setting that you could select from which hard drive the computer would boot from. I'd still opt for running my old hard dive if it meant pulling the new one out and putting it in the closet until I had to upgrade to Vista - That being said, I'm still using Win 2K; so what do I know?






Peter- I admire you guys (and gals) that are blazing the way for the rest of us who desire to get out from under the corporate thumb of Microsoft without having to shell out the big bucks for a Mac. Call me when you're done.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Waldo let me be the first to welcome you back. We all missed you! What did you need to do to get back?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome back buddy, what was the verdict?


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome home again Waldo...... Nice to see ya.

Did you end up steaming the new computer and starting back up the old one?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking rather dapper, welcome home.


----------



## swillologist (Jan 17, 2008)

Good to have you back waldo.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome back Waldo! WE've missed you! So good to have you back offering all the newbies tasting expertise



.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome back Waldo! Now that's what I call a WINE RACK!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2008)

For you relatively new guys- 


Waldo is a master at photo shop. We were shown that picture about a year ago. Although he would love to have that setup alas it just might not be all him or his storage- although pieces and parts are all his


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 18, 2008)

Photo Shop Master, Poet Laureate, Muscadine Monster, Santa,Traditional Flutist...would be hard to describe him to someone not familiar with him. Glad he's back!


----------



## joeswine (Jan 18, 2008)

APPLEMAN???FOUND OUT THERE ARE TWO SEPERATE HARDDRIVES WE WORK OFF OF


----------



## Waldo (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks all....So very good to be back. The Vista challenge continues but in the end I am actually beginning to believe it will all have been worth it.....maybe..........at least part of it anyway. Early on, in my detection of items I had tht would not work with Vista was my 2 Wire, USB Adapter for DSL. I went toWally World in search of one that was Vista comaptible and while there I saw a Westighouse 22" HD Monitor that a$298.00 price tag that was marked down to $148.00 ( Display with no cables or box) I looked it over, knew the cables and power cord I had on my 19" Samsung would work so I snatched it up. Tell me getting up at 1:30am doesn't pay of hehehehe*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice find there! Man do you just know how to step in-----&gt; 


*Edited by: wade *


----------

